# Note ngay 5 bước thiết lập máy ảnh Canon EOS 80D để chụp ảnh cưới đơn giản



## thuhien (17 Tháng sáu 2021)

Làm cách nào để thiết lập máy ảnh Canon EOS 80D để chụp ảnh cưới đẹp? Hãy cùng chúng tôi thực hiện theo 5 bước đơn giản sau đây bạn nhé!

>>> Xem thêm: *Máy ảnh Fujifilm*

*Bước 1:

Điều chỉnh cài đặt thủ công*

Mặc dù Canon 80D tạo điều kiện cho bạn với một số tính năng tuyệt vời như cảm biến CMOS APS-C 24MP và hệ thống AF 45 điểm, bạn vẫn phải tìm hiểu sâu về cài đặt thủ công của nó để có được bức ảnh cưới tuyệt vời đó. Nói về các cài đặt thủ công chính cho chụp ảnh cưới Canon 80D, chế độ ưu tiên màn trập và chế độ ưu tiên khẩu độ chắc chắn có thể được xếp vào cùng một danh mục.

*Tốc độ màn trập*

Vì vậy, trong khi bạn đang nhắm mục tiêu cụ thể để chụp được bức ảnh hoàn hảo của cặp đôi trong đám cưới, hãy đặt tốc độ cửa trập thành 1/500. Bây giờ tốc độ cửa trập tương tự cần được điều chỉnh một chút nếu bạn định chụp khách và bầu không khí xung quanh.


*Cài đặt chế độ ưu tiên khẩu độ*

Đến với cài đặt chế độ ưu tiên khẩu độ, hãy giữ nó trong khoảng từ f / 1.4 đến f / 2.8 để chụp chân dung các cặp đôi. Hơn nữa, giá trị khẩu độ cao hơn được khuyến nghị trong trường hợp bạn đang thử chụp phong cảnh cho khách hoặc địa điểm.







*Bước 2*:

*Đặt độ sâu trường ảnh phù hợp*

Đặt độ sâu trường ảnh phù hợp có thể làm cho ảnh cưới của bạn trông tuyệt đẹp và tinh tế đối với người xem và đây là điểm quan trọng nhất trong chụp ảnh cưới Canon EOS 80D. Đặt khẩu độ nhỏ hơn để bạn có thể cho phép nhiều ánh sáng hơn vào máy ảnh, nhằm tăng thêm độ sâu trường ảnh. Khẩu độ nhỏ hơn, màn trập sẽ mở rộng hơn trong khi chụp ảnh.

Bạn cũng có thể tăng cường độ sâu trường ảnh bằng cách chọn các ống kính Macro phù hợp vì chúng cho phép nhiếp ảnh gia lấy nét chính xác đối tượng. Đến lượt nó, điều này sẽ làm mờ hậu cảnh trong khi tạo ra độ sâu trường ảnh hoàn hảo cho bức ảnh.

*Bước 3:

Sử dụng đèn Flash*

Nói về máy ảnh cưới Canon 80D, máy ảnh này được trang bị *đèn flash* tích hợp tự hào có Số hướng dẫn là 12 mét hoặc 39,4 feet ở ISO 100.

Tuy nhiên, bạn cần phải xác định số lượng đèn pin cần thiết để xử lý các điều kiện ánh sáng hiện có, trong khi vẫn phụ thuộc vào cài đặt ISO bạn chọn. Bây giờ, đây là cách bạn có thể duy trì sự cân bằng tuyệt đẹp giữa đèn flash và ánh sáng xung quanh trong phòng. Để bắt đầu, hãy sử dụng công suất flash ISO 1600 @ f / 2.8: 1/16.





*Bước 4*:

*Sử dụng cân bằng trắng tự động*

Nếu bạn đang chụp ở chế độ RAW, các điều chỉnh với cân bằng trắng có thể được thực hiện trong Lightroom. Chà, bạn cũng có thể chọn chế độ Kelvin trong khi cài đặt trước nhiệt độ trong trường hợp tùy chọn AWC không hoạt động phù hợp với bạn.

*Bước 5*:

*Sử dụng đúng ống kính*

Trước khi bạn chọn một *ống kính*, hãy kiểm tra khả năng của nó để cung cấp độ phân giải hình ảnh cần thiết và sự xuất sắc về quang học.

Nói về chụp ảnh cưới, ống kính Macro và một tiêu cự thực sự có thể hoạt động tốt nếu bạn đang có kế hoạch chụp những bức ảnh ấn tượng nhất về cặp đôi, khách mời hoặc khung cảnh xung quanh địa điểm.

Nguồn: https:/kpnet.vn/cach-thiet-lap-may-anh-canon-eos-80d-de-chup-anh-cuoi.html


----------

